
GeoCities = MySpace = newspapers  - peter123
http://www.buzzmachine.com/2009/04/25/geocities-myspace-newspapers/
======
timb
"GeoCities = MySpace = newspapers" because "they are platforms for creating
content" unlike Facebook "which is about social" and Twitter "which is about
live and social"

This is not worth reading.

